# Countdown to the Big V



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Husband is scheduled for his vasectomy on the 29th... One week from today. 

Need advice on caring for him while he recovers... Tips and experiences would be helpful. Anything I can do to make it easier on him. This is going to take a huge load of stress off of his mind; (he fears another unwanted pregnancy - it's so extreme he refuses to have sex, even with a condom)!

Also: Is there anything he/we should know beforehand?

Thanks in advance! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Two words - frozen peas.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

15 years post V. Was a pretty painless process sans the initial anesthetic shot to the boys. Take it easy, no lifting for a few days, no sex until approved by the Dr., and show him appreciation for doing it for the both of you. Everybody say a package of frozen veggies for the swelling but I used flexible ice packs. Nobody wants to eat crotch thawed peas.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hehe - you said "huge load"....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure the doctor has already warned him repeatedly, he may still have live sperms for awhile after - gotta completely drain the pipe and make sure to have a count done by the lab to get the all clear.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Frozen peas - or - ice pack - got it. 

Lon - he's getting this done via a clinic  They literally have one day a month where all the men line up like some assembly (or should I say, "disassembly" line :rofl There is only an initial interview, (make sure he understands the risks, doesn't want more kids, etc.) Then there's the procedure and aftercare instructions. We are aware it may take a few months before he is firing blanks... In the meantime, from you guys' personal perspective, how can I best care for him as a spouse? I know that 100% of the chores, pet care and baby care will be mine for a few days - and I hope I can keep hubby off the yoga mat until he heals up. 

Should probably do the shopping we need before hand so he doesn't have to stress... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

so, are you guys okay again? I thought you were leaving...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

We are "okay" for now. Actually, I think I'm two steps from hating his guts but I'm trying to be nice while he does this.

My sister never got back to me on whether or not I can stay at her place long term... Hubby and I have discussed living in a "roommate" situation with him "living" downstairs and me upstairs. This way we both get access to help with the baby.

Ugh. Things are so messed up. I want them to work, but I'm losing interest in trying...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely relax the day of with ice pack as appropriate after the surgery. 

He will look and feel fine the next day, but make him take it easy. I was out and walking doing stuff. Big mistake. I was was sore for a week because I did not listen to the doc. No real movement of the lower areas for at least a couple of days.

Big thing, make sure he takes care of the boys if they do an make an incision. Keep clean and change the bandages. Buddy of mine got an infection in one testacle and it swelled up like a grapefruit


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yikes! Good to know!  Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

He will need twice-daily, energetic blowjobs for a period of 3-5 years.

This, intermingled with robust sex in his choice of positions for the next 24 months.

and tell him, your welcome.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL He gets whatever he wants, whenever he wants. Yeah, whether he "deserves" it or not... :/

And to be clear, I've not asked him to do this, he is the one adamant on this for himself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> LoL He gets whatever he wants, whenever he wants. Yeah, whether he "deserves" it or not... :/
> 
> And to be clear, I've not asked him to do this, he is the one adamant on this for himself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, if I didn't feel I could be honest with you, I wouldn't say this.... But, hey, we both have blown snot all over the forums together, so hey, here goes:

Are you sure he is not playing the field? When the way he acts toward you, thugs you have said like him blowing up for no reason and leaving.... Now getting the V...

Dunno, maybe I've made too many trips to CWI....


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL! Nah he's not playing the field. He can barely talk to girls, and he's much too paranoid to cheat, even if he could.  Took him years to even ask me out and I flirted with him like crazy! LoL!

He wants the V because other forms of BC failed us when we were trying to prevent a pregnancy. Even though he loves his daughter... He is dead set on making sure he doesn't have any more kiddos. 

If he were *anyone* else, I might suspect it... But I know him too well. He's thinks he's so high and mighty he doesn't even need to talk to anyone for any reason... He's weird... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

HB, where are my drinks? I think it's almost beer-thirty! :beer:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> HB, where are my drinks? I think it's almost beer-thirty! :beer:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have no idea how hard it it's not too break out the daiquiri fixins right now! It's only 2:40....

But as southern would say, it's 5:00 SOMEWHERE


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

That's true... And not soon enough... LoL!!!  (It's 3:50 here and hubby just called to say he has to stay late today). Beer-Thirty will be tardy this evening... Boo! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

frozen peas, and rest.

Oh and if he's a jerk, just flick him in the nuts.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> frozen peas, and rest.
> 
> Oh and if he's a jerk, just flick him in the nuts.


:rofl: :iheartu: TG! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I WISH I had the nerve to get the V..but reading stuff like infections, grapefruit swelling nuts etc...nope. I am a coward. Guess I will have to find a gal willimg to use an IUD. My first wife before I met her had to have a partial hysterectomy and sex was fun with no worries.


----------

